# Tintin movie (2011)



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 28, 2009)

> A new image from the set of "The Adventures of Tintin: Secret of the Unicorn" has popped up online at a Spanish-language movie site, and while it doesn't offer anything in the way of story details, it does feature director Steven Spielberg in a bowler hat.
> 
> Based on the beloved comic strip with a global (and loyal) fanbase, "Tintin" is the first of a planned film franchise that will chronicle boy journalist Tintin's globe-trotting adventures. Peter Jackson is serving as producer on the first film, with Spielberg in the director's chair. The pair will reverse their roles for the sequel.
> 
> ...



Naughty Pic Thread

We have nothing from the movie but i'm curious to see how Spielberg will adapt Tintin to the cinema. They said, they'll respect the original comic.


----------



## Roy (Sep 28, 2009)

Jackson and Spielberg, sounds good to me.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 28, 2009)

Le Male said:


> *link*
> 
> We have nothing from the movie but i'm curious to see how Spielberg will adapt Tintin to the cinema. They said, they'll respect the original comic.



w/respect to ur cafe thread on the subject of tin tin, u think it will be mad racist?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 28, 2009)

BLISTERING BARNACLES


----------



## blackbird (Sep 28, 2009)

Ten thousand thundering typhoons!

As long as the theme from the animated series is in it, I'm sold. While Spielberg and Jackson are big pluses, I don't know what to make of the rumour stating that Andy Serkis (aka Peter Jackson's lovechild) is set to play Captain Haddock. Have my doubts on whether or not he can properly bring out the key characteristics of the character.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 28, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> w/respect to ur cafe thread on the subject of tin tin, u think it will be mad racist?



They'll adapt Secret of the Unicorn, there is not racism in this one.


----------



## excellence153 (Sep 28, 2009)

Love Jackson, love Spielberg.  But what the fuck in Tintin?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 28, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Love Jackson, love Spielberg.  But what the fuck in Tintin?



Only one of the best comics of all time


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2009)

Never heard of TinTin. Must be euro commie trash.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 28, 2009)

Spielberg, Jackson - wtf are you doing. Is there no other franchise for you to ruin? C'mon, go CGI Jaws or anything.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 28, 2009)

Only seen a cartoon adaption from the early 90's as a little kid, but...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 28, 2009)

Le Male said:


> They'll adapt Secret of the Unicorn, there is not racism in this one.



i didn't know that bra, cause tin tin is gay shit, even a kid knows that.  If i was u i would pretend i didn't make 2 tin tin threads



CrazyMoronX said:


> Never heard of TinTin. Must be euro commie trash.



that's what i'm thinking


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 28, 2009)

yea bra toes racisnt nigra mang yeah


----------



## martryn (Sep 28, 2009)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> A page which presented Tintin killing a rhinoceros by drilling a hole in the animal's back and inserting a stick of dynamite was deemed excessive



If that's in the film, I'll fucking watch it.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 29, 2009)

Should also note that the first movie will be written by Steven Moffat, one of the UK's most prolific script writers. He is one of the wittiest and most versatile scripters out there.


----------



## Thomaatj (Sep 29, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Never heard of TinTin. Must be euro commie trash.



Dude, I don't think America even has a comic that comes close to the level of Tin tin.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 7, 2010)

It looks awesome. :33


----------



## Netorie (Nov 7, 2010)

I recall watching Tintin as a child in the early 90s. It use to be one of my favorites. But I was mybe six or so, so I can't remember much about it. Guess I'll have to give it a try atleast.


----------



## Shikumaru_Anikouji (Nov 9, 2010)

OMG....are you serious?...Tintin is back???!!! Loved it when i was a kid reading every book about his journalist adventures...Who read all the comics?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2010)

CAST:
    * Jamie Bell as Tintin
    * Andy Serkis as Captain Haddock, Serkis also plays Haddock's ancestor Sir Francis Haddock in flashbacks.
    * Simon Pegg and Nick Frost as Thomson and Thompson, bumbling detectives who are almost completely identical
    * Daniel Craig as Red Rackham
    * Tony Curran as Lieutenant Delacourt, an ally of Tintin.
    * Toby Jones plays Aristides Silk
    * Gad Elmaleh as Omar Ben Salaad
    * Mackenzie Crook and Daniel Mays play Ernie and Allan


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 10, 2010)

The pics actually make this look interesting.


----------



## illmatic (May 17, 2011)

*The Adventures of Tintin - From director Steven Spielberg and producer Peter Jackson*



Genre: Action and Adventure
Official Site: Link removed
Director: Steven Spielberg
Cast: Jamie Bell, Andy Serkis, Daniel Craig, Simon Pegg, Nick Frost, Gad Elmaleh, Toby Jones, Mackenzie Crook
Writers: Edgar Wright, Steven Moffat, Joe Cornish


Synopsis: Paramount Pictures and Columbia Pictures Present a 3D Motion Capture Film "The Adventures of Tintin: Secret of the Unicorn" directed by Steven Spielberg from a screenplay by Steven Moffat and Edgar Wright & Joe Cornish. Starring Jamie Bell ("Billy Elliot," "Defiance") as Tintin, the intrepid young reporter whose relentless pursuit of a good story thrusts him into a world of high adventure, and Daniel Craig ("Quantum of Solace," "Defiance") as the nefarious Red Rackham.

In theaters: December 23rd, 2011

Teaser Trailer - this


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 17, 2011)

TinTin from Spielburg and Jackson...i'm interested.

in 3D...


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2011)

Feels like Moffat is everywhere these days 

Not gonna lie, I couldn't stand Tintin as a kid.


----------



## Parallax (May 18, 2011)

The writing team is the reason to be excited for this one.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2011)

One of the most anticipated films of all time for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2011)

Of all time?


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2011)

tintin looks creepy as fuck. Just give him black eyes.


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Of all time?



easily.
Tin motherfucking tin.
The product of all belgium sitting together one day and thinking "what can we do that is better than waffles? Tintin, that's fucking what"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2011)

Tintin on the big screen.

Directed by Steven Spielberg?

Produced by Peter Jackson?

Music by John Williams?

In computer/digital generated imagery?

ANTICIPATED OF ALL TIME.


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2011)

AND THEY'RE GOING AT THE UNICORN CBG

THE UNICORN


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2011)

Not to mention Steven Moffat.


----------



## illmatic (May 18, 2011)

looks like motion capture instead of just CGI animation.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 18, 2011)

illmatic said:


> looks like motion capture instead of just CGI animation.



Its actually both of them.


----------



## LeafCake (May 18, 2011)

I cannot wait to watch this, I fucking loved Tin Tin when I was little. Annoyed that it's in 3D though. 

FFS, having every damn film released in 3D takes away the excitement of the whole 3D experience.


----------



## Felix (May 18, 2011)

MOTHERFUCKING TINTIN


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 18, 2011)

Sweet, I loved Tintin growing up.


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Tintin on the big screen.
> 
> Directed by Steven Spielberg?
> 
> ...



There is no need to justify the anticipation for an epic childhood cartoon. 

However, your post is not complete without:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]U3uGDpP6zz8[/YOUTUBE]






CrazyMoronX said:


> Of all time?



If this was a thread about Star Wars, I would say your lack of faith is disturbing. However since this thread is about the greatness of Herge's Tintin... I will leave you with some friendly parting insults in the theme of the great Captain Haddock...

Please choose one or more of the following options:

You Are A...

_"Pithecanthropic pickpocket!"
"Bath-tub Admiral!"
"Two-timing Tartar Twister!"
"Odd-toed ungulate!"
"Vegetarian!"
"Fresh water pirate"
"Addle-pated lump of anthracite! "
"Cushion footed quadruped!"
"Polynesian!"
"Misguided Missile!"
"Macrocephalic baboon!"
"Duck-billed platypus!"
"Kleptomaniac tramp of a highwayman."
"Ectoplasmic by-product of an Interplanetary goat, floating in a sea of billions of blue blistering barnacles, powered by the waves of ten thousand thundering typhoons."_

For more totally random yet original insults and one-liners, watch a certain film in theatres on December 23rd of this year.


----------



## angieness (May 18, 2011)

While I'm excited I would be 1000 times more excited had this been a traditionally animated thing because seeing an amazingly well done 2D animated feature done in the style of the comic would blow me away. Motion capture CGI? Meh. I hate when they do that stuff like Polar Express, it ends up just being creepy due to the whole Uncanny Valley thing. If they managed to not make it creepy that'll be neat, but I'd have preferred good ol' fashioned traditional animation.


----------



## blackbird (May 18, 2011)

Plus it's based on some of best albums: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Crab with the Golden Claws, The Shooting Star, The Secret of the Unicorn and Red Rackham's Treasure


But 3D, really?


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2011)

That teaser sucked.


----------



## Jena (May 19, 2011)

Is it bad that I've never heard of Tintin until now?
It's some kind of kid's show?


----------



## TSC (May 19, 2011)

Jena said:


> Is it bad that I've never heard of Tintin until now?
> It's some kind of kid's show?



It was a Belgium/french comic that somehow got recognition and fame over here as well. There was a cartoon series which I think is what most of us, myself including, grew up on.

I personally thing the idea of it being in CGI/motion capture is really bad idea. Tin Tin does not look good in that format. It just isn't.


----------



## Palpatine (May 19, 2011)

Hmm, I'm interested. 

Funny thing is I've never actually watched the show or read the comic, although I was aware of it.


----------



## Fourangers (May 19, 2011)

Bah. Animation? I love animation, but imo, Tintin is not fit for something like that. I'd prefer if they choose some real actors with real scenarios and stuff. 

I love Tintin but seeing that it's going to be an animated movie damped my expectations a little bit.


----------



## Felix (May 19, 2011)

People don't know Tintin 
Get out of my lawn kids


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 19, 2011)

How can you not know Tintin?


----------



## emROARS (May 19, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> How can you not know Tintin?



...*shrug*

i've never heard of it but the film's animation looks out of this world. I honestly thought it was a live action at the biginning of the trailer


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 19, 2011)

I grew up watching it. Excited as all hell.


----------



## Parallax (May 19, 2011)

Even if the animation might turn you off the writing team involved is top notch.  Yeah yeah Jackson and Spielberg are involved so that means lots of money, but I'm honestly more stoked about Moffat and Wright being a big part of this project.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (May 19, 2011)

The Adventures of Tintin, huh? Will it still be chalk full of good old fashioned family racism? It could be good for a chuckle.


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2011)

not again with the racism bullshit


----------



## Lee-Sensei (May 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> not again with the racism bullshit



Maybe I shouldn't have brought up the racism. Even if I was joking. But please don't tell me that you don't believe that their was any racism in it.




*Spoiler*: __ 





> The earliest stories in The Adventures of Tintin have been criticised for both displaying animal cruelty as well as racial stereotypes, violent, colonialist, and even fascist leanings, including caricatured portrayals of non-Europeans. While the Herg? Foundation has presented such criticism as na?vet?,[51] and scholars of Herg? such as Harry Thompson have claimed that "Herg? did what he was told by the Abb? Wallez",[51] Herg? himself felt that his background made it impossible to avoid prejudice, stating that "I was fed the prejudices of the bourgeois society that surrounded me."[31]
> 
> In Tintin in the Land of the Soviets, the Bolsheviks were presented without exception as villains. Herg? drew on Moscow Unveiled, a work given to him by Wallez and authored by Joseph Douillet, the former Belgian consul in Russia, that is highly critical of the Soviet regime, although Herg? contextualised this by noting that in Belgium, at the time a devout Catholic nation, "Anything Bolshevik was atheist".[31] In the story, Bolshevik leaders are motivated only by personal greed and by a desire to deceive the world. Tintin discovers, buried, "the hideout where Lenin, Trotsky, and Stalin have collected together wealth stolen from the people". Herg? later dismissed the failings of this first story as "a transgression of my youth".[51] By 1999, some part of this presentation was being noted as far more reasonable, with right wing British newspaper The Economist declaring: "In retrospect, however, the land of hunger and tyranny painted by Herg? was uncannily accurate".[52]
> 
> ...


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 19, 2011)

That last shot of Tin's face - straight up vacation to Uncanny Valley.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 4, 2011)

Tintin is famous all around the world but not in the US.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 4, 2011)

Oooh, I remember watching the cartoon when I was a kid.  wasn't a fan of it, but...


----------



## illmatic (Jun 4, 2011)

thead made in 2009


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 4, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Tintin is famous all around the world but not in the US.



Tin tin is or was very famous in my country as well. At least the cartoon.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 4, 2011)

only thing i like out of belgium is chocolate, and even that's stolen from africa


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 5, 2011)

The best spoiler for the americans who never read or watched the cartoon LOL

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prDK-s5KSZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ziko (Jun 5, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> The best spoiler for the americans who never read or watched the cartoon LOL
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prDK-s5KSZE[/YOUTUBE]



Well, apparently the movie combines The Crab with the Golden Claws, The Secret of the Unicorn and Red Rackham's Treasure, so they wouldn't be COMPLETELY spoiled by watching that


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 6, 2011)

Looking forward to this, should be awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEj3UsAl0K8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 11, 2011)

*HOLY CRAP.*


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)

I know CBG. I know


----------



## Raptorz (Jul 11, 2011)

Fuck yeah, I loved the comics. Im going to enjoy this movie.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, I thought the trailer looked good. 

Chances are unless something gets genuinely fucked up, I'll probably enjoy this.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 11, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEj3UsAl0K8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



does that look good to u guys , cause it looks like shit to me


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2011)

get lost loser :|


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> does that look good to u guys , cause it looks like shit to me



My exact thoughts when I noticed you were rapturous


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 11, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> My exact thoughts when I noticed you were rapturous



that means my rep is stronger than yours right? don't rock the boat then 

anyway, looks like christmas train crap


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2011)

holy crap trailer is awesome 

and its tin tin 

can't wait for it


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> that means my rep is stronger than yours right? don't rock the boat then
> 
> anyway, looks like christmas train crap





Rapturous- Minimum 350k
Banhammer - 780k


Welp


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]UTmb_sRapLc[/YOUTUBE]

This trailer was rated 10,000 TT/10.

The TT stands for Thundering Typhoons.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)

Posted first


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Posted first



I know. It's just that when I quoted your post, the trailer didn't show up in the quote(i.e that YT flash error that occurs from time to time), so I removed the brackets and added my own YT source.

My Thundering Typhoons reference still curbstomps your post like a boss if you want to compare though.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes it does


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Yes it does


Don't worry, it's impossible to lose in a TinTin thread. I'm going to twist Charlie Sheen's words for a moment and tell you to keep Tinning.

​


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Slice (Jul 11, 2011)

Saw the trailer before Transformers. I was pleasantly surprised to see it is an animated movie.

Lots of good memories with the old TinTin movies.


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2011)

I see your tomfoolery and raise you a:



What the hell was Herge thinking when he made the above mentioned image.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 11, 2011)

Haven't seen the show for a while now, but I remember it being BRILLIANT!


----------



## illmatic (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Detective (Oct 6, 2011)

This December is going to be a film fan's dream in terms of selection.... so many good choices coming out so close together in release dates.

~ Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy
~ Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows 
~ The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo 
~ The Adventures of Tintin 
~ Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol 
~ We Bought A Zoo 
~ War Horse

My body and wallet are ready.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 6, 2011)

i'm not watching any of those, u just reminded me there's no more HP


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 6, 2011)

looks like bland Spielberg movie.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh who am I kidding, ofc I will be watching this. I loved titin toons and his comics so ofc I will check this out.
I just wish Tin Tin creator was still alive to witness this.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 18, 2011)

As a fan of the Tintin series I'll check this out, did'nt like the Asterix's live action movie and that was another childhood fav of mine. Hope this is better.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2011)

This looks uninteresting to me.  The style.  Are we sure Robert Zemeckis didn't make this?  In the children category... I'd rather see Hugo.


----------



## tashtin (Oct 25, 2011)

Saw this yesterday. Was a very watchable (family) film. Entertaining, funny, fast paced and prolly the best animated film this year.

The chase from the sheiks mansion to the sea was utterly breathtaking. Recommended.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 27, 2011)

I gonna watch the movie this week end.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 27, 2011)

I got all the Tintin books collection and even some special books about it.
When I was a kid I really loved this.
I might try to find some time to watch the movie if I can. If not I'll buy it when it's released.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 28, 2011)

*Spielberg's 'Tintin' Opens Strong in Europe*


> Steven Spielberg's "The Adventures of Tintin" enjoyed a flurry of strong opening days in Europe this week, grossing $4.7 million in France, $237,776 in Belgium and $161,549 in Holland.
> 
> Sony, which is distributing the movie in those territories, is tickled by the performance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 6, 2011)

I watched the movie, it was cool and strange because they mixed different adventures of Tintin in this movie.


----------



## Violence (Nov 7, 2011)

wooow Tintin is back!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2011)

I like Tin Tin but the style here is really off putting. A bit charmless.


----------



## Kanali (Nov 8, 2011)

Saw it this Sunday. Frankly I thought it was a bit overrated but it was pretty great. Good story, very nice animation and alright voice acting.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCFJp_CeQ7U&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm surprised there's not much discussion about this. Just saw it and it was great. The action sequence at the end at Bagghar is insanely epic.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Dec 30, 2011)

Just have to say that this movie was really damn good. Loved it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 30, 2011)

I also want to see this movie, fortunately it's fresh in the cinemas, it came out on Christmas so no biggie. Still I want to see it ASAP.



Le M?le Dominant said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCFJp_CeQ7U&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]



Milu looked badass as a Super Saiyan.  and lol at their fusion.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 30, 2011)

Gotta check this movie out


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hmmm, I heard that there were concerns that Spielberg would ruin the overall mood of Tintin by making it too American and action-oriented or something to that effect. I wonder what the European viewers think of that?


----------



## SageMaster (Jan 4, 2012)

I loved every second of this movie. Great animation, epic action and fantastic comedy. Had everything I expected.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 4, 2012)

I loved it, making me want to go back and read the comics again.

There were moments that genuinely made me laugh and some of the best chase scenes I've seen in a very long time.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 10, 2012)

This movie was terrific.


----------

